# Little Manatee River



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey all. If all goes as planned, we'll be moving to Ruskin, about one half mile from the Domino boat ramp. I'm pretty familiar with Cockroach Bay but that's about it. I'd like to learn some spots on the Little Manatee for Snook, Reds, Trout, and Juvi Tarpon. Would also like to get more familiar with Little Cockroach Bay. So, if you have any help to offer, I'd more than appreciate it. You can PM me or just post here.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There are no fish down there Murph - so I can't help you. 

When you move get a hold of me and I'll show you around.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

LMR is closed to all educated, cuda driven, transplants........


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Russ, I'll definitely take you up on that. Sooner than later! The plan is to move late October/early November so I'd like to get out before then! I can usually only do Saturdays and I'm getting married in 3 weeks...but other than that, I'm pretty much available. Let me know which weekend coming up works best for you!

Patrick, that hurts my feelings. Just because you abandoned me after I got the Cuda, doesn't mean we can't still be friends. Are you going to start hanging out with me again when I move closer to the water?!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you never have time for me...... 


-your still on my buddy list so stop crying.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Gee Murph, I think the only weekend I have available is in three weeks.

[smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i think murph fell asleep watching sesame street and forgot to log out.....


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Fish the lower end of the tides......the lower the better. The water clarity and the fishing gets better the further into fall and winter we get.


----------



## jlb05f15 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Murph. It's Lane. Congrats on getting married. I have fished LMR a couple times in the dead of winter. Call me or shoot me a text and I can give you some info.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> i think murph fell asleep watching sesame street and forgot to log out.....


Close...watching Breaking Bad. Best show on TV. Thanks for the replies. Hoping to get out there next weekend and try some of the new spots, etc. you fellers have given me. I'll report back.

Lane. Where have you been? How about instead of telling me info over the phone, you get on my boat and tell me over a couple of beers?


----------

